# He NEVER rolls up!



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

My hedgehog never rolls up- never! We had the vaccuum going near his cage and he puffed up, but didn't roll into a ball. Is this normal? I thought that hedgehogs were supposed to be rather shy creatures.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

it's fine. it just means he's less afraid and more social then other hedgies. i would LOVE for hector to never roll up, but he does all the time. be thankful.


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

Lol it's kinda funny, usually people are complaining that they're hedgie won't UN-roll but yours just won't roll :lol:


----------



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah, well he is now. He's going through his last quilling. But he only stays curled for about 7 seconds. :roll: He's a pretty friendly (active, never-not-moving) kinda guy.


----------



## catalat (Feb 22, 2009)

Can he physically roll up if he wants too? My vet said that sometimes overweight hedgies are physically unable to roll up... or maybe your's is just extra social !


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol. Achilles does the same thing, only quills up, never rolls up. But he does roll up whne he sleep. But I know that's normal.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

MyGuitarSticks said:


> Lol. Achilles does the same thing, only quills up, never rolls up. But he does roll up whne he sleep. But I know that's normal.


Yupp. Teddi just turns into a big ball of prickles when he sleeps but other than that he never rolls!


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

Same here. I tried to get the cute pose where all you see are quills, no way. Bas will curl when sleeping, but most of the time, if I am holding her, she spends her time stretched out on her back, with little feet sticking out under whatever she is in. I did catch her at night once on her wheel, and I thought there was something wrong, because she was enormous!!! They must hold their breath for the puff up :mrgreen:


----------



## calexica (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine won't roll up either. She sticks all four legs out, making it hard to hold her in one palm. I'd almost like it if she did roll up sometimes, because yeah, it is really cute!


----------

